# sony nwz-e344 mp3 player problem



## stakk101 (Mar 19, 2010)

i have a Sony Walkman NWZ-E344 and when i turn it on it stays at the start up screen. i have tried pushing the reset button but no luck. when i plug it in to the computer it says MTP device failed and the mp3 reads, "connected USB (MTP) The Timer and Alarm will become invalid." i haven't had but a couple months and bought it brand new! don't know whats wrong wit it.:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:sigh::sigh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi & welcome to TSF

If it is brand new and only a couple of months old, return it to the point of purchase and ask for an exchange one under warranty/guarantee


----------



## stakk101 (Mar 19, 2010)

thing is i dont have the receipt any more, and was hoping there was something i could do to fix it.


----------



## DukeBurger (Jun 4, 2010)

My apologies for registering and rehashing an old thread, but I'm having this same issue and so is a friend of mine. 
Just wondering if there was a resolution...If there is none and returning the product is the only option then Sony has truly raped the "Walkman" name.

Thanks in advance


----------

